# Networking >  http vs WWW

## nitin_gupta

What is difference between http & WWW?  :Confused:  
I'm not looking for the definition of both the terms.  :Wink:  
Some time we use or browser redirect to 
http:// www . web-site . com
But some time for other site
http:// web-site . com  :Confused:  
Both use port 80 for TCP & UDP. Then what is the technique or theory behind it.
Please explain.

----------


## anushya

Hi,

I think, v cant compare http and www,...where http is a protocol used to access the www (html) pages.

But, diff on http:// www . web-site . com and http:// web-site . com is,...i tried it practically,...i couldn't find the difference in the traffic. For both, the captured packets are showing the same details,...nslookup also resolving the same ipaddress. (N)

----------


## Haitalk

http mean the browser will use http protocol to communicate with that site,  but www, only a naming standard, means the server is a webserver. In DNS there would be A records pointing to that site's IP for both site name & site name prefixed with www  ie. www.yahoo.com and yahoo.com resolves to same IP. So, www is only the prefix added to website's name to logically categorize it as a website. Its only upto the owner of the site to add it or not.

----------

